# finger clicking



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

haveing had a dog i clicked my fingers to get there atention-its working! if there hideing they come to see what the noise is, they cant resist.

ps whisling and squeeking wasnt so usefull


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

the only time i squeak at my boys is when i first get them and they try to nip at me squeaking is their way of saying HEY i don't like that knock it off


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Clicked your fingers? What?


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

kinda slid your fingers together like your tryin to snap your fingers with out the snap sound i think......thats how i trained my rat. he knows that either means hes gettin some food or he gonna get some pettin. PS....idk if its just my rat but he loves gettin scratched behind his ears.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

OoOoO jay loves that aswell. But only when hes laying down for some reason.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my rats Love being scritched all over especially their tummies and their butts LoL


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Naz melts when i get a hold of his ears .


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha, I'm a moron. I can't believe I didn't realize what she was talking about  Most people call it 'snapping' their fingers.

I only snap my fingers when my rats are doing something I don't want them to be doing (fighting, bunching up towels, chewing on hammocks, et cetera).

My rats loooove being scritched behind the ear! They'll slowly close their eyes and brux in contentment


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I only started hearing snapping your fingers when I moved to the states. Back in the UK, we say clicking your fingers.


----------

